# Melbourne Town Water



## Turnloose (8/8/14)

Hi All,

First post here.

In case anyone is interested, I received the following from Yarra Valley Water with the mineral and chemical contents of our water supply based on the supplying dam. 

Hope you find this information useful!

View attachment TYPICAL ANALYSIS 2014 YVW.pdf


----------



## technobabble66 (8/8/14)

Thanks a truckload for posting this Turnloose. Most appreciated!

FWIW, v similar to the previous one (07-12), only v slight variations on all parameters.
And generally all the same sort of levels - i.e.: basically bugger all of any of the minerals.


----------



## brad81 (9/8/14)

http://www.custdetail.yvw.com.au/waterquality/default.asp?style=business


----------



## Turnloose (9/8/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Thanks a truckload for posting this Turnloose. Most appreciated!
> 
> FWIW, v similar to the previous one (07-12), only v slight variations on all parameters.
> And generally all the same sort of levels - i.e.: basically bugger all of any of the minerals.


No worries at all. I couldn't find the previous versions anywhere online?

At least I know now how I need to treat my water. Next to none of the minerals we need for good beer!


----------



## Black n Tan (9/8/14)

Here is the CityWest water quality report which provides the analysis for about 15 sampling points in the west. If your suburb is not listed, just choose a neighbouring suburb. The 2014 will be up soon I imagine.

http://www.citywestwater.com.au/documents/drinking_water_quality_report_2013.pdf


----------



## poggor (10/9/14)

I live in elwood- i think my water bills say yarra water. Does how do i know which column applies to me?

cheers


----------

